# Trousseau iCloud



## vavavoum94 (18 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,
J’essaye de faire le tri et harmoniser mon trousseau entre mon iPhone (iOS 13.4.1) et mon mac (OS 10.12.6).
Le trousseau est complet (140 mdp environ) sur l’iPhone, et le paramétrage du iCloud semble correct (Trousseau à Oui entre autre...)
En revanche les informations n’arrivent pas au mac, où je ne vois que 5 mdp.
Trousseau est bien coché au niveau d’iCloud sur le mac.
J’ai tenté de tout supprimer du mac, de me déconnecter de iCloud, de m’y reconnecter. Rien n’y fait...
Y a t’il qqch que j’aurais oublié ?
Merci !


----------



## sinbad21 (18 Mai 2020)

vavavoum94 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J’essaye de faire le tri et harmoniser mon trousseau entre mon iPhone (iOS 13.4.1) et mon mac (OS 10.12.6).
> Le trousseau est complet (140 mdp environ) sur l’iPhone, et le paramétrage du iCloud semble correct (Trousseau à Oui entre autre...)
> En revanche les informations n’arrivent pas au mac, où je ne vois que 5 mdp.
> ...


Bonjour,

Il faut un code de verrouillage de l'iPad/iPhone sur 6 digits minimum pour que la synchro du trousseau se fasse. Voir cette page de support d’Apple.


----------



## vavavoum94 (18 Mai 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il faut un code de verrouillage de l'iPad/iPhone sur 6 digits minimum pour que la synchro du trousseau se fasse. Voir cette page de support d’Apple.



Bonjour
Le mien fait 8 digit :/
J’ai aussi vérifié les autres exigences mentionnées dans le lien : tout semble bon
Je vais attendre un peu, inertie icloud peut être


----------

